
The Roads to Reversing Brexit - reallymental
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-reversing-brexit/
======
d--b
And yet, other European people are so tired of the British way of being half-
European that joining back would come with much harsher conditions than the
ones they had before leaving... Europeans have come to terms with Brexit, and
the economical loss of Brexit is counterbalanced by the political win of not
having to deal with UK's always seeking a special treatment within Europe.

